# Engine Loosing Power



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an issue with the car cutting off while driving, found out the rear spark plugs werent firing properly, either too much gas or oil around the piston rings. The mechanic recommended replacing the engine, but being that i would replace it with a used vg30e, that engine may have a compression issue as well. 
Is it worth fixing my engine or should i just go on and swap it?
Do any products really help seal worn piston rings or restore power and compression. I do use Lucas oil extender but so far has not done the job for me.


----------

